# My own classical compositions. Have a look!



## MadsKlinge (Jun 4, 2012)

Hello out there!

I'm a 16-year old guy from Denmark who loves classical music.
I play guitar and piano and loves it. I'm not only into classical music, but also other genres like jazz, heavymetal and so on, but this post is about my classical ''side'' 

For a little while I have been composing for Classical guitar and sometimes also for the violin.
Please listen to my music and tell me what you think. What's good, what's bad and so on. All kind of critics are welcome! 

Have a nice day.


__
https://soundcloud.com/madsklinze%2Fillusion-32


__
https://soundcloud.com/madsklinze%2Fthoughts-left-inside


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

It's not an easy task getting people to listen to your compositions -


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

stomanek said:


> It's not an easy task getting people to listen to your compositions -


Probably because when one does respond, the composer takes offence and is abusive (or is that just my experience?).

Illusion - a pleasant piece. I'd hesitate to label it classical unless you want to revise it to something a bit more rigorous and adventurous. As it stands, the only thing I would comment on is the way that the guitar keeps stopping. It's not clear why; the simplicity of the melody requires only a simple accompaniment - nothing "clever" (maybe it's just the shortcomings of a synthesised sound).


----------



## MadsKlinge (Jun 4, 2012)

Hey again!

Yeah, a lot of people sharing their music, takes offence when something bad is told about their music.
I'm not one of them! ;-)

-Jeremy

Thanks you so much for your ''words of wisdom''. I will definitely listen to it and use your ideas in my upcoming compositions!

Thanks again!
-Mads Klinge


----------



## lilmoz (Jun 8, 2012)

good job! continue to work!


----------



## StevenOBrien (Jun 27, 2011)

You should try posting in the "Today's composers" subforum. You'll probably get a larger response there.


----------

